# Garlic.. Best Way To Keep It Fresh?



## Dix (May 21, 2012)

Lucked into a sleeve of it. I have been wrapping it in paper towels, and putting it in a ziploc in the veggie bin (which I can keep for a month, but that's buying a head of it at a time), but I'm thinking this is not best for this amount of the stuff.

I do chop some, and add oil, then save for adding to Murphles food for bug repulsion.

WTH do you do with alot of garlic?????


----------



## HollowHill (May 22, 2012)

I buy a braid in the Fall, hang it in the kitchen and it lasts until the next Fall...


----------



## nate379 (May 22, 2012)

Dunno, never have had a use for it.


----------



## firebroad (May 22, 2012)

Take it out of the refrigerator, it will rot.  Garlic is best kept in a dry place, don't put it in the ziploc bag.  I just put them in a small bowl on a shelf, they stay fresh for months.


----------



## billb3 (May 22, 2012)

I had a neighbor  that had severe arthritis and he grew hundreds of them in his back yard ( picture garlic instead of a lwan)  and they hung in onion bags all over inside his house  .


----------



## lukem (May 22, 2012)

I separate the cloves, peel the paper, put them in a jar, and cover with olive oil.  Keeps a long time that way (up to a couple months, could be longer, but I usually use it all within that amount of time).  Makes some tasty olive oil in the process.


----------



## firebroad (May 22, 2012)

lukem said:


> I separate the cloves, peel the paper, put them in a jar, and cover with olive oil. Keeps a long time that way (up to a couple months, could be longer, but I usually use it all within that amount of time). Makes some tasty olive oil in the process.


Mmmm, that sounds interesting!  Gotta try that.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 22, 2012)

Do NOT put it in the fridge!! A ziplock bag in the fridge is just barely better than a hot compost pile for garlic  

I grow 150 head a year, and I am still using the stuff I harvested last summer. Keep it in a paper bag in a dry closet, or in a garlic keeper on the counter. That's it. It needs a little air to not sprout/rot, but not so much that it dries out.


----------



## Delta-T (May 22, 2012)

I keep mine in a small glass bowl, in my cabinet with the plates. No cover, no nothing. Until you asked I never thought about garlic going bad....didn't think it could. I also dont have more than a bunch or so at a time...and I eat it like its going out of style. We practice the "All good foods start with garlic and onions" philosophy in my kitchen.


----------



## firebroad (May 22, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> I keep mine in a small glass bowl, in my cabinet with the plates. No cover, no nothing. Until you asked I never thought about garlic going bad....didn't think it could. I also dont have more than a bunch or so at a time...and I eat it like its going out of style. We practice the "All good foods start with garlic and onions" philosophy in my kitchen.


Now we know what to get you for Christmas--a case of Lavoris.


----------



## Dix (May 22, 2012)

OK, OK !!

I'll leave it on the counter for now in it's mesh bag !!


----------



## Dtunes (May 22, 2012)

You might want to read up on botulism in garlic and oil. I remember reading a while back that storing garlic in oil long term is bad.


----------



## btuser (May 22, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I grow 150 head a year, and I am still using the stuff I harvested last summer. Keep it in a paper bag in a dry closet, or in a garlic keeper on the counter. That's it. It needs a little air to not sprout/rot, but not so much that it dries out.


 
What's the best way to grow it? I've got shallots popping up right now but never have had any luck getting garlic into the ground on time.  I guess it would be better just to stick some in the ground whenever rather than wait for the perfect moment in the fall.  

How do you know when it's time to pull it out?


----------



## btuser (May 22, 2012)

Dtunes said:


> You might want to read up on botulism in garlic and oil. I remember reading a while back that storing garlic in oil long term is bad.


 
Anything long term is gonna kill you.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 22, 2012)

btuser said:


> What's the best way to grow it? I've got shallots popping up right now but never have had any luck getting garlic into the ground on time. I guess it would be better just to stick some in the ground whenever rather than wait for the perfect moment in the fall.
> 
> How do you know when it's time to pull it out?


Plant  it in later October, pull it up when half the leaves die back. Clip off garlic scapes when they're curled around 360 degrees (add in with veggies for a stir fry, or make a spicy pesto with them). Get a variety that's good for your area- cold weather varieties are spicier. Lots of good guide online: http://www.garlicfarm.ca/growing-garlic.htm


----------



## Dtunes (May 23, 2012)

btuser said:


> Anything long term is gonna kill you.


True, but I think they caution against storing garlic in oil more than a week. There may very well be a safe way to do it, but I personally wouldnt mess with botulism, not a nice way to go. Especially considering garlic isnt rare or expensive. I just feel morally obligated to put that out there for consideration, there have been outbreaks linked to this so its not all paranoia.


----------



## fossil (May 23, 2012)

btuser said:


> Anything long term is gonna kill you.


 

I wouldn't be so quick to just casually blow this off.  I had never heard it before, and was a bit skeptical...like maybe an old wives' tale or myth.  So I did just a bit of looking around the net, and I'm now convinced this is a real danger and something to pay close attention to.  Here's one example of many:

http://www.garlic-central.com/storing.html


----------



## firebroad (May 24, 2012)

fossil said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to just casually blow this off. I had never heard it before, and was a bit skeptical...like maybe an old wives' tale or myth. So I did just a bit of looking around the net, and I'm now convinced this is a real danger and something to pay close attention to. Here's one example of many:
> 
> http://www.garlic-central.com/storing.html


Well, that settles it for me.  I think I will keep my garlic the way I always have, although infusing oil with it still intrigues me, perhaps for a short term.  Thanks for the link, fossil!


----------



## Jags (May 24, 2012)

firebroad said:


> Well, that settles it for me. I think I will keep my garlic the way I always have, although infusing oil with it still intrigues me, perhaps for a short term. Thanks for the link, fossil!


 
You can get the same effect in short order by simply warming up your oil (low heat) and dropping your chopped garlic into it for 20 min.  I will often add additional flavors such as rosemary or thyme (depending on future use).  I will NOT store it for more than a couple of days. Garlic infused oil, shrimp, rice pilaf - need I say more.


----------



## firebroad (May 24, 2012)

Jags said:


> You can get the same effect in short order by simply warming up your oil (low heat) and dropping your chopped garlic into it for 20 min. I will often add additional flavors such as rosemary or thyme (depending on future use). I will NOT store it for more than a couple of days. Garlic infused oil, shrimp, rice pilaf - need I say more.


Recipe Of The Week for me!!
I am making a big spring salad this weekend, I'll give it a shot


----------



## Delta-T (May 24, 2012)

Jags said:


> You can get the same effect in short order by simply warming up your oil (low heat) and dropping your chopped garlic into it for 20 min. I will often add additional flavors such as rosemary or thyme (depending on future use). I will NOT store it for more than a couple of days. Garlic infused oil, shrimp, rice pilaf - need I say more.


 
tasty food has little chance of lasting 24 hours if I'm around. I'm like a vacuum. It's actually pretty disturbing how much I eat, considering my fairly average frame....and no, I do not have a tape worm, I asked. Shrimps are scary. Too many legs, and they dont walk....thats just silly. Next time, hold one up and picture it saying "Take me to your leader". Then eat it. Taste totally different.


----------



## Jags (May 24, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> Next time, hold one up and picture it saying "Take me to your leader". Then eat it. Taste totally different.


 
Ummm...have you hacked into my webcam again???


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 24, 2012)

Jags said:


> You can get the same effect in short order by simply warming up your oil (low heat) and dropping your chopped garlic into it for 20 min. I will often add additional flavors such as rosemary or thyme (depending on future use). I will NOT store it for more than a couple of days. Garlic infused oil, shrimp, rice pilaf - need I say more.


That's exactly what we do- garlic, salt, pepper, hot pepper, various Italian spices/herbs, grated Parmesean.


----------



## Jags (May 24, 2012)

Is anybody else hungry??


----------



## firebroad (May 24, 2012)

We're all meeting at Eileen's for lunch.  She's got a sleeveful of it.


----------



## Jags (May 24, 2012)

firebroad said:


> We're all meeting at Eileen's for lunch. She's got a sleeveful of it.


 
That beats "Pantsful".


----------



## Dix (May 24, 2012)

Actually a very good garlic type recipe.

1 large loaf Cuban/French bread ( the rounder/larger the better, if I have time I make my own, but that's another recipe)
Coupla jarred  roasted red peppers (freshly roasted works, too) - diced.
3 cloves garlic (improvise) - diced.
Pepperoni to taste - diced
Mushrooms to taste - dices/sliced.
Mozzarella (enough to make it gooey, you're call)
Grated Romano - fresh  (I've also used Asiago /parmesan/what ever was on hand)
Sprinkles of basil, oregano, parsley, etc
Butter (level suited to your cholesterol tolerances) I've also used Olive oil if I had to.

Slice bread in half length wise.
Scoop out some of the interior bread (your going to have to to fit all of this stuff in the loaf)
Layer ingredients & mush the top down.
Slice the loaf into serving slices & roll & seal in foil.
Grill over semi hot coals 10 - 15 minutes.

Serve with dunking sauce ( your choice)

I've also done this with slicing the bread, drizzling with olive oil, preassembling on a foil lined cookie sheet, then transferring to the grill (cover closed, and check it, you don't want flair ups & burn the bread) just to the point where everything gets melted cheesey gooey.

Goes great with wings


----------



## bfunk13 (May 25, 2012)

We have always kept it out at room temp. Never had a problem. Can't say i have ever had that much though.


----------



## firebroad (May 29, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Actually a very good garlic type recipe.
> 
> 1 large loaf Cuban/French bread ( the rounder/larger the better, if I have time I make my own, but that's another recipe)
> Coupla jarred roasted red peppers (freshly roasted works, too) - diced.
> ...


That sounds wonderful--don't EVEN want to know how many calories


----------



## Defiant (May 29, 2012)

We use one of these crocks, it has holes in it for air movement. Gotta have garlic.


----------



## firebroad (May 29, 2012)

Those are nice ones.  I had one of the terra cotta ones, broke the sucker.  Maybe Adios Pantaloons can make some to sell us?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 29, 2012)

I love making them. Here's a couple (these are all sold- I'm not advertising/ selling these here- to be clear... just showing off a little)










Some times I use a bb gun to make the holes while it's still wet. The holes look like stop-motion CSI shots.


----------



## HollowHill (May 29, 2012)

Very nice, AP.  Love the shape of the second one.


----------



## Dtunes (May 29, 2012)

Wow AP, love the glaze on the first pic


----------



## Defiant (May 29, 2012)

I want one!!


----------



## Dix (May 29, 2012)

Those are cool, AP.

Might make a nice counter top composter, too. With a Liner, natch


----------



## JeffRey30747 (May 31, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> Shrimps are scary. Too many legs, and they dont walk....thats just silly. Next time, hold one up and picture it saying "Take me to your leader". Then eat it. Taste totally different.


It's always amazed me how much we Americans as a society have this "thing" about not eating insects but when you take a good look at a live shrimp, it looks as much like a bug as anything that I can think of and we eat tons and tons of them. Not trying to diss the shrimp, though,  as I love 'em.


----------



## firebroad (May 31, 2012)

JeffRey30747 said:


> It's always amazed me how much we Americans as a society have this "thing" about not eating insects but when you take a good look at a live shrimp, it looks as much like a bug as anything that I can think of and we eat tons and tons of them. Not trying to diss the shrimp, though, as I love 'em.


I was weened on blue crabs.  We even call the little ones, "spiders".  Love shrimp, too. But I will be darned if I am going to eat a cicada, ant, or any other bug.


----------

